# What will you all be skiing on this winter.....



## sj

I ski a pair of rossi Big Bangs 191 which i love but they will not last the winter if I ski them exclusively. Was thinking of getting a shorter type ski for a quiver or just replacing the rossi's. In the past I have skied Atomics and BD and had no complaints. Not really into the Mm this or construction that just how they ski when I demo. Any and all feed back welcome. sj


----------



## tk

DP Lotus 138 for the BC and deep days, Rossi Squad's for the rest of the time.


----------



## Geezer

I'm pretty sure I'm going to ski on snow this year. I tried rocks last season and just didn't like it. K2 Worlds and if it's really fluffy in the BC, my Work Stinx. The Atomic TM24's for area hard pack. Must not buy new skis this year. :wink:


----------



## Jahve

Pretty sure I will be ridin on the Simmons flex ski. :lol:


----------



## liquidchaos

Volkl Gotama!!


----------



## Steve Zizzou

I tele on the Volkl Gatama on resorts and the Sumo for BC and powder


----------



## yetigonecrazy

volkl karmas with p14's for the resort and scratchs with fritschis for the backwoods!


----------



## Rushis Right

Seth Viscious with Bombers


----------



## gapers

Probably ride my Voile 171 Mtn Gun splitboard the most. Whoop-de-Woo!


----------



## Steve Zizzou

Oh, YOUR MOM!


----------



## blutzski

Volkl Gotamas - Soft days and crud, How sweet are they!?!?!?!
Solomon Supermountains - Use to be for crud days but they may start collecting more dust since the Gotamas are so, so sweet.
Solomon 1080's - hardpack days, bumps, park.
Solomon 9100 Equipe 215cm straight skis for smoking the groomers night skiing at keystone.
K2 World Pistes - for teleing in the backcountry and hut trips but looking to trade those in for some Guns this year.
Solomon snowboard for when I'm bored.


----------



## sandbagger

Volkl Mantra with 3 pin hardwires for resort and slackcountry
Jak BC with 3 pin hardwires for backcountry


----------



## boatnbike

blutzski said:


> Volkl Gotamas - Soft days and crud, How sweet are they!?!?!?!
> Solomon Supermountains - Use to be for crud days but they may start collecting more dust since the Gotamas are so, so sweet.
> Solomon 1080's - hardpack days, bumps, park.
> Solomon 9100 Equipe 215cm straight skis for smoking the groomers night skiing at keystone.
> K2 World Pistes - for teleing in the backcountry and hut trips but looking to trade those in for some Guns this year.
> Solomon snowboard for when I'm bored.


Blutzski,
Five pairs of skis plus a snowboard for when your board? You must get board easily. Either that or you're a poser.

As for me, I'm planning on skiing on snow. Hopefully lots of it!


----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis

I think riding a solomon snowboard alone makes you a poser.

Me, I'll be sandboarding while dodging small arms fire and shrapnel. The very fact that I won't be around here guarantees that you boys will have the most epic ski season in decades. Enjoy and you're welcome.

Stevesy...can I call you Stevesy?...nice avatar.


----------



## DirtyWater

Karmas and Pistols, same as last year. Gonna upgrade the tow rope on the back of my sled though.


----------



## DanOrion

BSOE-

I sincerely wish you buena suerte and pray for your safe return. Hope you can zen out the crazy and find some personal peace during tough times. We'll make some powder turns on your behalf and thank you for your service. Blessed are the peacemakers. Hope you come home safe and soon.

Peace-
Dan


----------



## sj

Thanks Dan thats the way I feel. BSOE be safe. Stevesie your not man enough to Ski my Mom. Gonna have to demo me some Volkls. sj


----------



## Alex Hotze

*Skiing is lame!*

Why don't you guys evolve from your poles and boards and just go for one board. I know it takes a lot of balance and without those pole thingys, it will be hard to hold yourself up. Just take my word for it, the quality of you life will be much better. If you like to go through trees you will be about half as wide. Take up less room, start snowboarding!


----------



## Mike Harvey

Line Prophet 130's (Alex these boards are actually about the size of a snowboard) with Freerides for the BC and the deep days.

Salomon PR's with Freerides for BC.

Volkl Mantra's with Marker (somethings I can't remember) for the resort

and my new Scarpa Tornados boots for BC and resort. (denalis for sale)

Stoked for the season....RDNCK, get my sled tuned up for some missions in the Wood.


----------



## d.e.

Yo, Alex what's better than hiking up the mountain on two fat boards with wall to wall carpeting on a big fat powder day? Going downhill on them. Seems the wise BC riders have embraced the technology and evolved, they even ride with poles. Imagine that. Stick to the resort cowboy.


----------



## blutzski

Oh I forgot the Volant Machete Sin's that I picked up last year but haven't mounted (tanks for crud bustin').
And just got the 175cm Guns at Sniagrab - should be sweet tele skis.

pray for snow!


----------



## BigSpencer

*....on the EC*

Head iM72s
touring skis/Karhu boots....if we get enough of the natural stuff up here in NewEngland :roll:


----------



## yetigonecrazy

Mike Harvey said:


> Line Prophet 130's (Alex these boards are actually about the size of a snowboard) with Freerides for the BC and the deep days.


maybe a kids snowboard....theyre pretty fat, but not that fat....mcshlonkley's snowlerblades were though, seeing as how they were just two 125 cm length boards with bindings mounted cross ways..


----------



## Jahve

Burton Malo 66' pow gun once the snow gets deep until then a old 65' k2 nemisis will take the brunt of the rocks. For parks and resorts a 62' Atomic alibi.

I cant wait for the Arctic Cat semi to pull up this year! She will be dumpin off a couple of crates that will need to be put together. M8's - 153" - black on black again for me and they will be sportin the simmons flex ski.

Harv - I finally sold that old 01 800 mtn cat. Kevin got a great deal for it and a trailer $1200 us. I still have one 05 m7 that I could get rid of - great shape, never jumped, wrecked, or rolled. :lol: 

So we are going to be plus one for most of the winter. Hixon's sled is a good runner as well - shit there will be some fun foks around this winter.

Finally harv if you still have the pics that you shot last year e-mail them over. Some one wants one of my stick on the edge of the 1st cornice that we were hittin.


----------



## Mike Harvey

JV, I just e-mailed the one pic I got of you guys to Coby. I could not find your e-mail. 

I might me interested in that sled but I need you to make the call to my wife. I will talk with you about it this fall.


----------



## Steve Zizzou

BSOE

You can call me Stevesy, but not DAD in any scene. Thanks for the avitar props as well.


----------



## Steve Zizzou

sj

Crap! maybe I should check out all of it before I respond so I don't have to do it twice. Nothing against your mom, some one had to say it though and hey! why not old Stevesie. I would recommend checking out some Volkls, been skiing them since I worked @ Boulder Ski Deals about 6 years ago and haven't looked back.


----------



## frenchy

No upgrading for me this year either. Big Daddys', Freeride binders , Adrenalines, and the ol' SummitX 670 for greater access. Would love to hook up with more sledneck-skiers this year and check out some new localations. Look me up if y'all ever need a tour guide for the Never Summers.


----------



## teamamericawp

Blutski you are a poser, i'll kick your ass up and down the slopes and parks with my one pair of measly Volkl's. See ya in the hills!


----------



## GAtoCSU

K2 Hippy Stinx and a K2 Zepplin for boarding.


----------



## stinginrivers

BSOE- keep your head down over there and come back safe.. we'll ski some pow and drink plenty for ya.

I'll be on G3 reverends again this year or my aplina tour lights towing the kid around.


----------



## yetigonecrazy

*Re: Skiing is lame!*



Alex Hotze said:


> Why don't you guys evolve from your poles and boards and just go for one board. I know it takes a lot of balance and without those pole thingys, it will be hard to hold yourself up. Just take my word for it, the quality of you life will be much better. If you like to go through trees you will be about half as wide. Take up less room, start snowboarding!


id rather poke myself in the eye with a sharp stick than start snowboarding. thats not to say i dont like boarders...quite different actually, i usually ride with a pack of boarders. but i ski because i like to ski. if i wanted to snowboard i would have snowboarded. dont tell me what to do or what not to do. i dont tell you to throw down that crappy board you think youre good at and tell you to pick up skis do i? no...so dont tell us to quit skiing you lousy punk ass bitch snowboarder. thats the mentality that makes skiers better than boarders. we dont think your sport is silly and you should switch to ours, so why do you?


----------



## Clorox

Why not? You already took our clothing and freestyle tricks.

Skiers on rail slides are the equivalent of rollerbladers in the skatepark.

Flame on!


----------



## Steve Kahn

*pointless replies*

well - now that you've all started this pointless topic (ski vs. board) - i must chime in with my own pointlessness.

when this post first came up, i thought what a funny topic, and how poingent to the differences between skiing and boarding - cause i think to most snowboarders, this is sort of stupid, as i think most would agree that this board or that board or bindings or whatever don't really matter so much. There really isn't too much differce between the higher end and lower end products. Shit is so cheap these days, i usually go on the cheap, and re-gear every 2 years. When you're up on the mountain with your bro's, and people are doing their thing, it is obvious that the gear really doesn't matter very much.

However, with the skiiers, it does seem that there are more "rules" or maybe techniques is a better word.. to follow - in that skiing appears to be more technique orientated, with all those edges, poles, etc. - boarding is basically leaning one way or another. skiing looks more complicated (non-skiiers point of view). and i think this is why so many skiiers like this topic. the need to be more complient with the proper techniques makes people also be more into the proper equpiment.

boarding, who cares - lean left, lean right - find pow. go big on tables, dodge trees - etc. 

anyways, that's my 2 cents. I have been very much enjoying the freestyle skiing revolution that's been going on the last few years though - it is cool to see young people enjoying skiing again. I should also point out that the skiier rippers seem to consistently go bigger on the tables and pipe than the boarders. I think i disagree with clorox - i think rollerbladers in the skate park are a much lower form of life - but then again, i'm in awe of any skiier or boarder that actually board slide a rail instead of 50/50.

S


----------



## Clorox

No, I definitely agree. Skiing is much more technical than boarding, and the equipment costs much more. However, when a rider gets beyond just the heel/toe edge and starts doing stuff like switch riding, buttering, presses, 270 slides, etc, then boarding can become just as technical as a skiing (IMO). At that point how light/heavy, or how stiff/flexible your equipment is (board, boots and bindings) becomes important. Having low-end bindings where the straps break or the base plates crack or warp while riding hard is not fun. Neither is cracking a cheap board while going fast.

I ride Never Summer, Libtech, Unity and Capita (fun but crappy board). The difference between the boards is huge depending on the shape and base materials used. Thing is I never have paid more than $350 for a board, and my boots have air bubbles like Nikes and weigh about a pound each.

to each their own


----------



## chixon

RDNEK, how much are you asking for the 05 M7? My girlfriend wants in on some slednekin so we might be in the market. I can't wait for this season and would be stoked to go anywhere outside the wonderfull Ark valley as well. What are the best days for you all to play up north as I am starting to think about what kind of schedule I should set for myself this winter. Harvey...just tell the wife it's ok...you deserve it, you hardly have any time to play these days. Maybe if we get a big dump in Salidos we can do some sleddin on the pump track.

As for what I am ridin' on 

Volkl G4 188 w/ Salomon whateevers...until the snow's deep

Volkl Karma 177 w/ Fritshi II...when the snow sucks or on large climbs

Volkl Gotoma's 183 w/ Naxo's...most of the time cuz they are the best ski's ever.

Boots will be Scarpa Tornado


----------



## AdrenalineRush

Right now Im on some old salomons...but since i had a small issue last year that resulted in a broken hand and cracked skull my parents think those probably need to go.
Anyone have any thoughts on Dynastarts Nothing But Troubles or Troublemakers? I know theyre technically guys skis, but I havent found a womens equivalent.
Just curious


----------



## COUNT

Both are good all-around skis. The biggest factors will probably be skiing style and ability and the ski size. Women don't necessarily need women's skis. Most of the top female competitors in all disciplines ski on skis not specifically designed for women.

COUNT


----------



## doublet

chixon -
What do you think of the Tornados?


----------



## ullrismyco-pilot

Oh, well the obvious answer to the original question is----------SNOW!Also I will be on my 
BD ethics for tele's 
and my boards include: 
NS titan 164,
NS legacy 163,
NS premier 169 (rocky) 
Option 160, 
Prior kyber split 166, 
Ns legacy split (not yet purchased, but sooon)


----------

